# Logitech mouse not working



## nvielbig (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello,

I have a Logitech mouse wireless mouse that I bought about a year ago. My laptop is having troubles with it lately, which is a new issue. I am getting the error "USB not recognized... blah blah". I put new batteries in the mouse , and tried it on another computer... works fine :\. 

Also, I tried "windows troubleshooter" for my 'unknown device :xolconfus' and it said the driver that I have is the most up to date driver for 'unknown device'. 

What is my next step?


Thanks,
Nick


----------



## nvielbig (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone? T_T


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Are other USB mice recognized by your computer? What about other USB devices? in all ports?

PS: are you using a hub or connecting direct to the PC?


----------



## nvielbig (Oct 31, 2011)

gcavan, thanks for the reply. I'm about to head to bed, but in the morning I can check for you. 

I am not using a hub, I will check other USB's in the morning, but I have a feeling my USB ports are messed up, something I am unsure how to test/remedy.

-Nick


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

in the device manager click on view at the top and in the dropdown
show hidden devices
then uninstall all listed usb items
turn the computer off
unplug usb plugs
reboot twice
replug in the usb plugs


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You could also test the mouse on another PC. That will at least verify if the mouse is functional.


----------

